# Duplicating M855 ammo [.223]



## buckskinner (Dec 17, 2010)

Can anyone give me a good load for Speer 62 gr FMJ Boatail in .223-5.56 suitable for the AR or Kel-Tec? Looking for the best powder and primers to use. 
Thanks ,
Robert


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Use mil-surp 844(90 for 8lbs),any small rifle primer will do-my lowest velocity spread is with Tula primer.....CHRONO your loads-start minimum and work up to where you want it.


----------



## buckskinner (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Zant, is this powder readily available? Or do you know where to get it?
Robert


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

buckskinner said:


> Thanks Zant, is this powder readily available? Or do you know where to get it?
> Robert


Patsreloading.com
Wideners.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

between 23.5 and 25.5 gr of H4895 
with a small rifle primer 


H4895 is an excellent powder for gas operated 223 and is available almost everywhere powder is sold


----------



## buckskinner (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, been loading handgun ammo for a while, but very new to rifle powders.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

H4895 or IMR4895 is one of the does most things well powders i use it in 223, 30-30, 30-06 
you see it over and over again in most rifle cartriges listed in the reloading manual

it is one of the powders that comes up a lot in military rifle loading as it keeps gas port pressure down . lots of load development was done with it , as it was largely available as a surplus powder form the end of WWII till fairly recently 

research some match loads you will see 4895 , varget, BL-C2 come up more than most anything else for canister powders.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Check your brass---.223 brass is thinner and has more capacity than 5.56 brass-that is why manuals will tell you to download mil-spec brass 10% from whatever load you're using....very important pressure differences.


----------



## buckskinner (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll watch that and keep every thing seperate. I also want to load .30-30, so a powder that can be used for more rifles would be better for me. Plus I'd rather not stock so many different powders. For my handguns Unique and W-231 meets all my needs at present, except a little Bullseye for light .38sp. loads. Thanks


----------

